

JustVined.com - bsstoner
http://justvined.com

======
hahla
I think I like the format of vinepeek.com better. The videos are already short
(6 seconds) and its more engaging to hear whats going on in addition to
watching just one video.

~~~
PaulAlvares
I prefer this one too (Y)

------
klenwell
I'm on board with the Vine revolution. Two questions:

1\. When is there going to be an Android app?

2\. Where can I find an (Android) phone-or-tablet-friendly version of one of
these websites?

------
seanlinehan
WARNING: May grind your computer to a halt.

------
BklynJay
Very cool! I'd like to be able to see / comment on a video by clicking on it.

------
RyanIyengar
This one is my favorite: <http://vine.co/v/bJn01Em7jej>

------
p3nt3ll3r
my browser crashed. No I am not using IE.

------
syassami
Is this proof that we're living in the "ADD" generation?

------
PaulAlvares
iframes, iframes everywhere...

------
sideproject
feels hectic.

